# billy goat vacuum



## larrylaverne

what do you think of the billy goat vq pro walk behind vacs? any good or not.might get one and try to get a few small lots. thanks


----------



## RichG53

Got any Pictures ???


----------



## larrylaverne

no pics. i just thought maybe somebody was using one and what they thought of it


----------



## W.F.D. Plower

I have a Parker walk behind vac, it works great. It gets really dusty when you empty the bag. I haven't used it in a coupe of years now because I ended up buying a tmyco 210 and a Johnston 4000. But that's how I got started. It also has a 12' suction hose for it too.


----------



## OldCrow

We've had that billy goat model for a few years now. It works really well. Never had a problem with it. I've never done a complete lot with it, but depending on the size it could do it. We mainly use it for sidewalks. We have a Tymco 600 for our streets and lots.


----------



## show-n-go

I have one that i use around my house. It is awsome for what little I've used it.


----------



## larrylaverne

thanks for your input,appreciate it, the servicing billy goat dealer is only 5 mile away,another plus, now i can try to pick up some small lots and get started this spring or sooner


----------



## ponyexpress976

*dusty*

only issues is with dust and the collection bag....keep a couple disposable dust masks on hand. Distance for repair issues and a good raltionship with service/dealer means a lot!


----------

